# Baby wearing and dog walking



## Sproglet

I have a little Jack Russell, who is not terribly well lead trained. I have tried and tried (even took him to obedience classes) but he just doesn't seem to get it! As a result he is a nightmare to walk alongside the pushchair (he pulls, which pulls my arm, making the pushchair go sideways and he ends up under the wheels, he does this every few steps, you'd think he'd learn!)

Does anyone baby wear while dog walking, and how easy is it? I have a stretchy wrap and only just mastered a front carry. Will I trip over the dog because I can't see where he is? How easy is it to pick up poop with a baby on the front? I do have a walking pole I could use for extra stability while walking.

I also have a mei tai which I could use for a back carry (which I assume will be easier when dog walking) but not until Robyn's head control is better and I'm more confident!


----------



## pinklizzy

I have an Ergo which I use now to walk the dog but also used the moby wrap when she was smaller. Our dog is actually better walking with the pram :dohh: but it's much easier to actually get out of the house and go using the carrier.
I've never tripped over her and she's a little dog too (mini poodle), picking up poo is a bit more tricky but I just tend to crouch down rather then bending straight over which is easier. 
Maybe try popping the dog on the lead and walking him indoors with LO in the wrap before going outside and see how you get on?


----------



## Casey3

So much easier without the stroller! You'll should still be able to see where you're going and not trip and bending over isn't all that tricky :) Test it out on a short walk down the street :thumbup:


----------



## Sam Pearson

Yeah, I used a baby carrier and also found when I switched from a regular lead to a harness that helped with the pulling - we did work on her training but the harness made the most difference to the pulling which is good because I was getting a dodgey shoulder.
.


----------



## Sproglet

I already have a harness and anti-shock lead, I've tried many different harnesses, headcollars etc and they don't make much difference to him pulling. But at least with a harness he doesn't choke himself! And the anti shock lead stops my shoulders hurting too much.


----------



## Kess

I have been walking my dogs (3: Cavalier, Cocker and German Shepherd cross so small medium and large) with LO in a mei tei, wrap or now Rose and Rebellion since he was about 6 weeks old. I walk the Cavalier and GSD cross together and the Cocker seperately. The Cavvie pulls, though the other two don't, but the GSD cross bounces around on the end of the lead in excitement if she sees another dog, and I can easily manage with LO in the carrier. Soooo much easier than the pushchair - I forgot my carrier at my parents once and really struggled until I got it back.

Have you tried 1) a halti headcollar or 2) clicker training? The Cavalier nothing works on, but my GSD doesn't pull when she has her halti on, and the halti + clicker training means my Cocker rarely pulls.

Poo-picking-up is harder than without LO in the carrier, but still definitely do-able. I have got stronger thighs now from the bending my knees with my back straight then standing again without anything to hold onto!


----------



## yazzy

I use a Connecta baby carrier and find this perfect when I'm out walking the dogs across the field. I have large dogs ~ Akita and Rottweilers however they do walk very well (they should do as I run dog training classes lol). Also picking up poo is easy as you just clip the hood up on the carrier and baby is safe when you lean over.


----------



## Larkspur

I have two small dogs and walk them with the baby in a stretchy wrap. It's a dream, much better than the buggy. The poo pick-up is a challenge for me as my baby is very big for his age, but using the walking pole would probably be a huge help. Might have to get one myself!


----------



## Sproglet

Kess- yep, tried the Halti (first off he clawed his nose open trying to get it off, and it never seemed to stop him pulling).

We also tried clicker training, it was a godsend for other tasks, but not for walking. We tried a few methods too, when we went to the training classes the instructor showed us a few ways. (She couldn't get him to walk on a loose lead either!) 

I think it's partly a breed thing- he comes from working stock so should really be out on the fields running wild and catching rats rather than walking docilely beside you.


----------



## Sam Pearson

Kess said:


> Have you tried 1) a halti headcollar

I have one of these I have never used to sell. I put it on but my dog freaked out and because she is an abused rescue dog I didn't think it right to persevere with it considering her extreme reaction. PM me if you are interested in buying it. I've only tried to put it on my dog the once and would sell it for half what I paid for it plus postage. I'm going to put it on ebay but will wait to see if you want it. It's got the original packaging and it's a size 4 Canny Collar - suitable for a medium sized dog.


----------



## Sproglet

I still haven't plucked up the courage lol, with the pavements being so icy. but I kind of *have* to wear Robyn out walking now. At the hip clinic they said her hips are immature and to limit the time spent in her car seat or carrycot on the pushchair, and put her tummy to tummy in the sling instead. She's also in cloth nappies now.


----------



## NaturalMomma

I babywear and dog walk all the time. Not so much right now as its winter and slippery out, but in the summer it's a daily thing. I use a woven wrap or SSC to use on my back. I have large breed dogs too, Rottweiler and American Pitbull Terrier.


----------



## Sam Pearson

NaturalMomma, I have an American Pitbull, too, and used to have a Rottweiler. Both wonderful dogs with children in my experience. We don't have icey pavements here but I did worry about falling over. The one time I did trip it wasn't because of the dog but because of loose paver sticking up that I didn't see. I was wearing bub in a sling and was able to stop my fall with my arms so all was good.


----------

